# Virginia Wreck Fishing Report



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Went fishing Sunday 01/04/09 out around the triangle wrecks on my buddy's boat. I caught a 6 lb Flounder and a 5 lb tog. Another guy with us caught a 10 lb bluefish, and we caught 81 keeper seabass between the four of us. No big boys like we were hoping for, but fun all the same.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm upset because I'm not able to copy the HTML code to my post. It has me border line MAD over here. SandFlea, if you or anybody else on the site could give me some advice, let me know. I've never had this problem with it before. Thanks.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

That work?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nserch4Drum said:


> That work?


Nah NS4D, it still won't work. I'm actually having a problem copying and pasting the html code. I can't even copy it from Photobucket. I've checked all my account options and they are fine. I'm using a Mac. I can copy and past regular text just fine, so the problem has to be something with photobucket. Never had this issue before. The links I ended up putting in my post are the links you have to click on to take you to photos in my Photobucket account. I did that because I can't seem to copy and past the html code.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)




----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Well, I got the pictures in there, but I've never had to do it that way before. Hope I can get it worked out to where it works the way it used to.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Pretty werk!!!!

We were suppose ta go to the Triangle's on Saturday.....but decided to soak eels on the ES instead....

Zigged instead of zagged!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Pretty werk!!!!
> 
> We were suppose ta go to the Triangle's on Saturday.....but decided to soak eels on the ES instead....
> 
> Zigged instead of zagged!


Yeah, it was a pretty fun day NS4D... I wish there had been some bigger sea bass there, but there weren't. We were talking about running another 30 miles out where we knew we could find them, but decided against it. We were actually picking up some of our buddies on the radio that were over off the Eastern Shore Sunday. The ones I've talked to got skunked too.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

O the memories from the triangle......:--|

Good job thats a nice flounder.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Deep fried sea bass with my voo doo fish sauce......Good eatin right there.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

On Photobucket use the IMG one. copy and paste it here. you will get the picture, You can also resize it to make it fit the page while on photobucket. Generally around 600 works best. Glad to see you had a successful day. Very nice flounder.
Example.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Atta boy!.. Awsome late season Flounder and nice tog!.. As for the seabass.. One of my Favorites!.. They sure are pretty.. 
Pretty much a pain in the azz when it comes to cleanin em all .. 

Best of luck bro..

Yall musta been cleanin fish for hours!


----------

